# Sweden's Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be The Worlds



## Sun Devil 92 (May 13, 2020)

Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s
					

Herd immunity is the only realistic option—the question is how to get there safely.




					www.foreignaffairs.com
				




Rather than declare a lockdown or a state of emergency, Sweden asked its citizens to practice social distancing on a mostly voluntary basis. Swedish authorities imposed some restrictions designed to flatten the curve: no public gatherings of more than 50 people, no bar service, distance learning in high schools and universities, and so on. But they eschewed harsh controls, fines, and policing. Swedes have changed their behavior, but not as profoundly as the citizens of other Western democracies. Many restaurants remain open, although they are lightly trafficked; young children are still in school. And in contrast to neighboring Norway (and some Asian countries), Sweden has not introduced location-tracing technologies or apps, thus avoiding threats to privacy and personal autonomy.

Swedish authorities have not officially declared a goal of reaching herd immunity, which most scientists believe is achieved when more than 60 percent of the population has had the virus. But augmenting immunity is no doubt part of the government’s broader strategy—or at least a likely consequence of keeping schools, restaurants, and most businesses open. Anders Tegnell, the chief epidemiologist at Sweden’s Public Health Agency, has projected that the city of Stockholm could reach herd immunity as early as this month. Based on updated behavioral assumptions (social-distancing norms are changing how Swedes behave), the Stockholm University mathematician Tom Britton has calculated that 40 percent immunity in the capital could be enough to stop the virus’s spread there and that this could happen by mid-June.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Fuck this lockdown.

Sweden has made some mistakes...but


----------



## shockedcanadian (May 13, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s
> 
> 
> Herd immunity is the only realistic option—the question is how to get there safely.
> ...




I think this approach was reasonable.  As you learn more, share details with citizens and people will respond.  Nobody wants to endanger more vulnerable citizen, so they will respond accordingly.

The problem is the lack of information early an the dire situation places like Italy faced that scared all of us.  With the Communist being so secretive, they are responsible for all of this destruction.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 14, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s
> ...



Not to mention the Monday Morning Quarterbacks on this board who sit back and look for some kind of miracle and insist everyone stay in their basement until every fucking germ on the globe is eliminated.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s
> 
> 
> Herd immunity is the only realistic option—the question is how to get there safely.
> ...


It took a LOT of courage for Sweden's leaders to trust their own scientists and not follow us and the rest of the world into the massive lockdown over-reaction. When you have models predicting MILLIONS of deaths, it takes a big set of cajones to say "Nah that's bullshit, we got this". If there was a global Medal of Valor, Sweden should get it.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s
> 
> 
> Herd immunity is the only realistic option—the question is how to get there safely.
> ...


*Sweden's Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be The Worlds*


It may be....I was duped in the beginning.....Trump needs to speak to the nation from the oval office and explain his thinking and to allow us to go back to work......the cure is now worse than the virus....at the very least Trump needs to bring in other experts to join Fauci so he can get a full picture of what is going on.....


----------



## zaangalewa (May 14, 2020)

Swedens Corona strategy is to do on the own free will, what others do because they have to be forced. This will not work in most cases in other nations. And it works also not very good in Sweden itself, if someone compares Sweden with all other countries in the North of Europe. Only in England is the situation more worse than in Sweden.

Great Britain 49.2 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants
Sweden 32.5 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants
Netherlands 32 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants
Germany 9.2 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants
Poland 2.2 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants
Norway 4.3 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants
Finland 5 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants
Iceland 2.8 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants
Estonia 4.6 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants
Lithuania 1.8 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants
Latvia 0.9 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants
... (May 13th 2020)

PS:
And the strategy in Sweden never had anything to do with "herd immunity" = the strategy to do nothing and to let die everyone in the gutter. For a virus (or the nature in general) it is for example not any problem to extinct a complete species and to die out on the own afterwards. A virus has nothing what we could call self-preservation capacity. A virus is insensitive. If Corona-2 mutates - and the more Corona-2 viruses exist the higher is the chance of mutations - then in a worst case scenario a descendant of the Corona-2 virus could in theory erase all mankind within a month. Sure this virus would die out afterwards too - but who cares, if not we now? The virus about itself? For sure life adapts itself very easily if all Corona-viruses and all human beings will die out. That's no problem for our planet.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 14, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Swedens Corona strategy is to do on the own free will, what others do because they have to be forced. This will not work in most cases in other nations. And it works also not very good in Sweden itself, if someone compares Sweden with all other countries in the North of Europe. Only in England is the situation more worse than in Sweden.
> 
> Great Britain 49.2 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants
> Sweden 32.5 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants
> ...



If you read the article....50% of Sweden's fatalities are people in nursing homes.  The result of failure to get that right.  

Other countries have had the same issue...but not at 50%.

The comparison really does not matter.  

And that is the point of the article.  

Sweden is already where other countries will have to be.  Open.

They lead the way.

As the U.S. opens up, we become more like Sweden.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Swedens Corona strategy is to do on the own free will, what others do because they have to be forced. This will not work in most cases in other nations. And it works also not very good in Sweden itself, if someone compares Sweden with all other countries in the North of Europe. Only in England is the situation more worse than in Sweden.
> ...



If so - what makes this better? Nursing homes are not extermination camps.



> The result of failure to get that right.



I don't understand what you like to say with this sentence.



> Other countries have had the same issue...but not at 50%.



And?



> The comparison really does not matter.



Sweden is part of Scandinavia and North Europe.



> And that is the point of the article.
> 
> Sweden is already where other countries will have to be.  Open.



What means "open"? Germany for example never had very strict rules in context Corona. Are we open or are we closed in your view to the world?



> They lead the way.



I don't see this. No one ever imitated or is imitating now Sweden, as far as I am able to see. Only England was in the beginning on a similar way - but latest since Boris Johnson knows what Corona is, no one in GB trivialises any longer the problems around Corona.



> As the U.S. opens up, we become more like Sweden.



You think you are not able to compare Sweden with the other Scandinavian countries and other countries around them in North Europe - but with the USA? I don't have any idea what you compare in case of Sweden and the USA. The USA is an extreme capitalistic country in the size of a continent - Sweden is a little social state with about 10 million inhabitants.


----------



## lennypartiv (May 14, 2020)

Herd immunity is the way to go.


----------



## lennypartiv (May 14, 2020)

zaangalewa whines again.

We know this disease kills people.  It will kill people no matter what we do.  But the people dying already have one foot in the grave.  They're old people who are going to die soon anyway.  We can let our economy die too.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 14, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> Herd immunity is the way to go.



"Herd immunity" is an argument of lazybones who don't want to fight against Corona.


----------



## initforme (May 14, 2020)

I was born in the us but both parents were swedish.  I don't know if I'm an american Swede or a swedish american.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 14, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> zaangalewa whines again.



A short circuit in your machine brain?



> We know this disease kills people.  It will kill people no matter what we do.



What's totally wrong. It's a difference to be able to be in a clinic or to have to die in the gutter.



> But the people dying already have one foot in the grave.



Here in Germany the most people, who are infected with Corona, are in the age of 20-59 years. The average age of the people, who die in Germany because of covid-19, is about 80 years. About 75% of the death victims are men.



> They're old people who are going to die soon anyway.



I thought about to become 115 years old. At which age do I have the duty to die in your calculation?



> We can let our economy die too.



Who likes to kill "economy" - except Trump, who likes to kill the world economy including Sweden and to save the US-economy including North Korea?

But seriously let me ask you: Do you really think the question "economy" is the question to sacrifice grandmas and grandpas at the altar of this, what you call "economy"? By the way: Corona kills also people, who are not members of a risk group.


----------



## anynameyouwish (May 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s
> 
> 
> Herd immunity is the only realistic option—the question is how to get there safely.
> ...




we are truly sorry that we tried to minimize deaths due to the virus that we knew so little about.

we apologize.

go right ahead and get back to business and let us know if you get the virus and die....or not....

we are quite interested to see how this affects you.

i can truly understand why  you hate people who were trying to keep you alive when confronted with a virus that could have killed you!

and next  time you see an unmarked bottle of.....something?....go right ahead and drink it!  who cares what it is!  don't let any namby pamby liberals keep you from committing suicide.....


----------



## zaangalewa (May 14, 2020)

initforme said:


> I was born in the us but both parents were swedish.  I don't know if I'm an american Swede or a swedish american.



Do you speak Swedish?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 14, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s
> ...



Let's just litter the thread with Red Herrings.  

1. We really don't want you minimizing anything for us as you don't know what the fuck you are doing.
2. Feel free to scare others into their basements and give the chance to starve down there waiting for your remedy.
3. We knew how it affected us before hand and we've been learning ever since.
4. As for your dumbassed bottle analogy, if I want to take active steps to kill myself I will do that as I want.  If I feel I can safely avoid issues and continue with my life, I'll pass by your bottle.  But since you left wingers are all bent on saving us, why don't you all go to New York and help them.  They seem to be drinking from every bottle they can find.

Have a day.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 14, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> zaangalewa whines again.
> 
> We know this disease kills people.  It will kill people no matter what we do.  But the people dying already have one foot in the grave.  They're old people who are going to die soon anyway.  We can let our economy die too.



I am unwilling to sign up for that statement.

We should be protecting them.  

We don't need to shut down the economy to do it.


----------



## initforme (May 14, 2020)

I don't speak swedish but want to learn how....it's my heritage.


----------



## initforme (May 14, 2020)

Leave it to the swedes to lead the world. Lol.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 14, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Herd immunity is the way to go.
> ...



Natural immunity is exponentially better than any vaccines which have contaminated animal seed lines. No thanks dude. Y'all can pump yourself full of that cell damaging junk.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s
> 
> 
> Herd immunity is the only realistic option—the question is how to get there safely.
> ...


Wow 40%? If that's true, that is great news. Hopefully some mathematicians will get busy and verify Tom Britton's calculations.


----------



## OldLady (May 14, 2020)

The "I Want To Be Free" crowd is pushing herd immunity, when in Korea and other countries, people are catching the damned thing a second time within a few months.  We don't know that there IS immunity to this thing.  Can you catch the common cold twice in one season?  Yeah, you can.  Some viruses, the herd immunity thing doesn't work quite the way it does for small pox or measles.

We need more time to make that conjecture.  If those people who have been exposed don't catch it for the next year, then great.  We've answered a question.  But it is too soon to know, and researchers are not at all sure that herd immunity is going to work with this thing.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 14, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


Trusting Liberals will be willing guinea pigs for the hastily brewed concoction. Hopefully they don't turn into "I Am Legend" DarkSeekers.


----------



## Likkmee (May 14, 2020)

initforme said:


> I was born in the us but both parents were swedish.  I don't know if I'm an american Swede or a swedish american.


Look at your passport. It'll say


----------



## U2Edge (May 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s
> 
> 
> Herd immunity is the only realistic option—the question is how to get there safely.
> ...



*SWEDEN HAS THE 8TH HIGHEST PER CAPITA LEVEL OF DEATH FROM CORONAVIRUS ON THE PLANET!* They are the perfect example of what NOT to do when it comes to coronavirus.

Some things you should know about Sweden:

01. They have a low rate of per capita testing. Infections and deaths from coronavirus are going unreported.
02. Poor surveillance and information on where the virus is and who is infected, dead or alive, makes it difficult to defeat the pathogen.
03. the per capita death rate from coronavirus could by higher than it is right now and probably is. They could potentially have the highest number of per capita deaths in the world instead of the 8th highest.
04. Sweden has a low population density which works in its favor a country of 10 million people larger than most U.S. states. New York City almost has as many people. If New York City had adopted Sweden's approach, the city would have collapsed from all the extra deaths it would have incurred.

*THE COUNTRY that has the BEST RECORD on coronavirus is TAIWAN! TAIWAN is doing the exact opposite of going for herd immunity and is protecting the population as much as possible. 

Only 7 people have died in TAIWAN, the 12 most densely populated country on earth with 24 million people squeezed into an area 1/3 the size of Pennsylvania. *

TAIWAN  only had 440 of its 24 million people get infected. There are currently only 50 people in TAIWAN who still have active cases of the virus.

TAIWAN shows how you save lives and do the best to help the economy.  Sweden shows how you kill the most people, without little benefit to their economy.


----------



## U2Edge (May 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



There is a Science to fighting a dangerous pathogen. Smart people follow that science. The idiots do something else.


----------



## U2Edge (May 14, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s
> ...



Yep, they got it alright, *8TH HIGHEST PER CAPITA LEVEL OF DEATH FROM CORONAVIRUS ON THE PLANET!*


----------



## U2Edge (May 14, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s
> ...



Unemployment of 14.7% is far better than millions of people dying. You defeat a pathogen by denying it hosts. You deny it hosts through isolation of people.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 14, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



You don't quarantine healthy people. The absolute stupidity in this is just staggering.


----------



## U2Edge (May 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Swedens Corona strategy is to do on the own free will, what others do because they have to be forced. This will not work in most cases in other nations. And it works also not very good in Sweden itself, if someone compares Sweden with all other countries in the North of Europe. Only in England is the situation more worse than in Sweden.
> ...



The criteria for doing well is how many new infections and new deaths are occurring. Sweden is not doing very well. TAIWAN is doing great. 

Our goal should be what TAIWAN has done. It would be stupid to open up and allow the virus to spread and kill more Americans. Just exactly how many Americans would you like to see killed by this virus? The virus needs oxygen to survive, in this case, that oxygen is more people, more hosts. Reduce isolation, and you risk spreading the fire and killing more people. 

Oh, and people in Nursing Homes have just as much right to life as anyone. 

The United States criteria for success is reducing the number of new infections per day as well as the number of new deaths. Opening up risks, making those numbers go up or stay up substantially. It will also keep the economy relatively weak, because few people will want to expose themselves to a dangerous environment. Consumers will stay at home longer and the economy will suffer as a result. Opening up won't save any economy if consumers don't feel safe to come back. 

Just because you build a business or open a business does not mean people will come and buy your shit. The consumer is the ultimate decider in all of this, and as long as they don't feel safe, opening up won't do anything for the economy.


----------



## U2Edge (May 14, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Any healthy person is a potential hosts that the virus can use to spread itself. You quarantine healthy people to prevent them from spreading the virus.


----------



## Siete (May 14, 2020)

screw the swiss -

follow South Korea


----------



## U2Edge (May 14, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...



Vaccines work, but it would not be necessary if people would simply isolate long enough for the virus to burn out. Its what TAIWAN has done. Only 440 infections and 7 deaths. Only 50 active cases in a country of 24 million people now, and dropping every day.


----------



## Siete (May 14, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



youre wasting your time - rightwingers are too stupid to fathom the dynamics of fighting a pandemic

their own leader refuses to wear a mask


F EM


----------



## U2Edge (May 14, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> zaangalewa whines again.
> 
> We know this disease kills people.  It will kill people no matter what we do.  But the people dying already have one foot in the grave.  They're old people who are going to die soon anyway.  We can let our economy die too.



You can rebuild any economy. You can't resurrect someone who has physically died. You don't surrender your rights as a human just because you are older. 

Hiroshima was nuked on August 6, 1945, but was fully rebuilt and a larger city by 1958. So this idea that the economy will die because a large segment of the population is staying home is false. Economies don't die unless all the people do.


----------



## U2Edge (May 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



The state of New York only had 115 deaths yesterday. The other 1,657 deaths were provided by other states yesterday. 

Of course, if you were the Mayor of New York City, they would still be having over 1,000 deaths a day given your praise of opposing lockdowns and allow the virus more opportunities to spread by which it kills a larger number of people.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 14, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



No, it doesn't work. It's never been done in the history of the world.  You quarantine the sick.


----------



## U2Edge (May 14, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa whines again.
> ...



The only way to kill a pathogen, is to isolate it from more hosts. The economy we'll be fine, and anything that is lost economically can be rebuilt. What you can't do, is resurrect someone who has physically died from this virus.


----------



## U2Edge (May 14, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Tell that to TAIWAN. Only 440 infections and 7 deaths. They currently only have 50 active cases and that number is falling every day. 

TAIWAN has the best record, and they have it because they were able to isolate the pathogen. That involved restrictions and isolation of millions of people who were healthy.


----------



## basquebromance (May 14, 2020)

No End Point in Sight
					

“The brain is really bad at saying ‘we don’t know.’ ”




					slate.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 14, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s
> ...



So what ?

We are currently going the way of Sweden.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 14, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



We are going the way of Sweden.

Hide in your basement and stop spamming these threads.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 14, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...



So we'll stop driving cars too.

We don't need them.

Shut up


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 14, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...



Never going to happen.


Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...



(1) Still everyone thinks a so called "herd immunity" is possible also in case of the new virus Corona-2 - but still no one knows this for sure. In general a herd immunity will come - if it is possible, then this is a kind of automatism. But the important question in this context is the price, which has to be payed in the hardest of all possible currencies: the currency "life".

(2) If a vaccination is possible -  what also no one knows for sure now in the moment - then an artificial method (with "boosts") will be much more efficient than a natural process, which has damned high unknown risks.



> No thanks dude.



¿dude?



> Y'all can pump yourself full of that cell damaging junk.



Are you sure you know what you try to speak about? You sound like a Trump now.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

initforme said:


> I don't speak swedish but want to learn how....it's my heritage.



Good luck. It's a fascinating language. I'm able to read it a little - but I'm not able to hear it correctly or to speak Swedish. 'Unfortunatelly' all Swedes speak English too. I fear the Swedish language will die out one day - as so many Celtic and Germanic languages had died out meanwhile.


----------



## Juicin (May 15, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s
> 
> 
> Herd immunity is the only realistic option—the question is how to get there safely.
> ...


 
Sad times when swedes are acting more like Americans than Americans


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

@bluzman16

Congrats. You hold a new personal "dislike"-record. 5 dislikes in 5 seconds. Do you try to read and to understand, what you "dislike"?


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

Juicin said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s
> ...



Swedes act like Swedes. And they don't do, what you think they do. Whatever - we developed a very good reliable test for  antibodies of Corona-2 last week. "Soon" we will have made some millions tests and will be hopefully able to bring more dark numbers of Corona into the light of research. Impatience is one of the greatest dangers now. The spanish influenca (made in the USA) hit Germany once in three waves. The second wave was the most deadly of this three deadly waves. To wait with defense or to block defense seems not to be the best way as far as I can see.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

Dale Smith

And why do you laugh now? What is funny in my words here? I tried to speak about a very serious theme with very serios words.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


 Will these tests be more reliable than the ones that gave back positive results on citrus fruit and farm animals? Will we be able to say with certainty that the test swabs will not be contaminated with the virus itself like the first month's worth of swabs were? Are we sure that this test will not lump everyone else with the flu vaccine that was given away this past flu season? One of the 48 strains of the flu that claims with the insert that it does not guarantee that this shot will protect you from this particular strain?


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

Dale Smith

You still "laugh". Do you have a weird problem with drugs and/or alcohol?


----------



## U2Edge (May 15, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



People are dying because of poor policy and all you have to say is, SO WHAT? Over 1,700 Americans died yesterday from coronavirus? What do you think the is best way is to reduce that daily level of death?

Tell, me how opening up is going to reduce daily new infections and daily new deaths in the United States?

Any economy, city, or country can be rebuilt. But you can't resurrect the people who have physically died.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Dale Smith
> 
> And why do you laugh now? What is funny in my words here? I tried to speak about a very serious theme with very serios words.


 Go back and read my response, moron......was it too difficult for you to understand? Too many multi-syllable words? Use the internet to find an on-line dictionary.

Hope this helps!


----------



## U2Edge (May 15, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



More people will resist the opening up policies as they kill and infect more Americans. Donald Trump is headed home after the November 3, 2020 election which he will lose. The Democrats will control both houses of congress and the White House in January 2021.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 15, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



And if one didn't die due to the corona virus, they will claim they did anyway to pad the stats and keep the fear porn narrative going...after all, social distancing is the (snicker) "new normal". How fucking stupid are you? Seriously, how can you not see what is going on?


----------



## U2Edge (May 15, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Not anywhere near equivalent. Sorry, but this is not Nazi Germany. You don't get shut up anyone.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



During the test of this test in 5727 cases the infection with Corona was detected in 100% of all cases and the specifity was 99.81%  - so only in case of 0.19% the test reacted with other Corona-viruses.


----------



## U2Edge (May 15, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Already happening in Taiwan, South Korea, New Zealand.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



LOL! Got a link to that?????


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Germany is the most unkown country of the world, because nearly everyone makes a time travel to the years 1933-1945, who tries to find Germany. And even the knowledge about this Nazi-Germany is in most cases damned bad.


----------



## U2Edge (May 15, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



If anything, the daily number of deaths in the United States from coronavirus is an undercount. Why? Most people who die in their homes are never tested for the virus. There were several hundred excess deaths per day of people dying in their homes the past month in New York City than what is typically seen this time of year given past records. These excess deaths are likely the result of coronavirus but never get included in the totals.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...











						Corona in Bayern: Durchbruch bei Antikörpertest - Wer sich testen lassen kann, ab wann und was das kostet
					

Forschern in Penzberg ist mit Blick auf Corona ein Durchbruch gelungen. Das könnte Folgen für den ganzen Freistaat und Deutschland haben. Markus Söder informierte.




					www.merkur.de
				












						Roche stellt in Penzberg Corona-Antikörpertest vor: „Wichtiger Tag im Kampf gegen Pandemie“
					

Das Unternehmen Roche liefert ab sofort seinen neuen Corona-Antikörpertest aus, den es in Penzberg entwickelt worden ist. Roche gab zudem bekannt, 420 Millionen Euro in Produktion und Forschung zu investieren.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## U2Edge (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Freedom of speech and freedom of the press was shut down in Nazi-Germany 1933-1945.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 15, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


 You are soooo fucking wrong and uninformed that I don't even know where to start when it comes to this plandemic...Event 201, Bill and Melinda Gates involvement, Fort Detrick, Fauci's fingerprints all over this and the Wuhan Lab, the patent for Covid 19 and the antidote which just so happened to be patented in the E.U in November of last year. Wake the fuck up, dumb ass........this is all a production. Americans folded like a cheap chair and run around in masks and fear their surroundings. I can remember a time when Americans didn't get sooo fucking spooked...seems like a lifetime ago.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 15, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



They are shutting down freedom of speech and dissenting opinions here as well. America now resembles the rise of the third reich. Anyone that questions the official narrative is being censored. Land of the free? Home of the brave? Hardly.....


----------



## buttercup (May 15, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sorry, but this is not Nazi Germany.



We're getting there, thanks to brainwashed bootlicking dupes like you.


----------



## Mindful (May 15, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I’ve seen pockets of resistance here and there.


----------



## Mindful (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Yes. There’s a truth to that.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Freedom of breathing too sometimes.


----------



## Dale Smith (May 15, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



Yes,  but they are few and far between. I don't wear a mask nor do I obey the "social distancing" bullshit.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


A far as I can see you speak nonsense. Is this your intention - if so ¿why?


----------



## Mindful (May 15, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I wear one of those face shields you put on  when looking for land mines.It looks rather cool.

But only in shops.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> ... I don't wear a mask nor do I obey the "social distancing" bullshit.



Why?


----------



## Mindful (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > ... I don't wear a mask nor do I obey the "social distancing" bullshit.
> ...



Maybe he uses common sense.


----------



## Juicin (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Looked like the cold move of a capitalist society to me

Very American

They even ignored their nursing homes lol

How did the swedes gain this sort of gumption while we have lost it?

Even if we have testing, you have to take truly random samples unless you're gonna test tens of millinos of people a month. And Americans aren't showing up for that


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

buttercup said:


> ...



This man is a police officer? That's a joke, isn't it?


----------



## Dale Smith (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...




To the lazy flock of sheeple that blindly follow? I have no doubt that I make no sense to those of your ilk. I operate on a higher plane of consciousness and I understand complex issues that you couldn't comprehend even on the best day you ever had. Has it enriched my life? Has it made my life more fulfilling? Am I glad that I took the road less traveled instead of the drone mentality and path of least resistance? No fucking way....I was better off when I had the "hive mindset". The  left versus right paradigm was much easier. It was much easier to believe pretty little lies than deal with the ugly truth and the coming consequences. 

Any other questions? I am watching the end of what we once held near and dear to us and what we are leaving behind to our children and it's playing out  like a fucking Greek tragedy only this is playing out in real time. We are going to experience orchestrated famine, food shortages of the likes never seen since the Great Depression and the Dust Bowl. Spare me a thought when the final chapters are played out.


----------



## buttercup (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Defending civil liberties is a joke to you?   Do you enjoy living in a police state type of world?  Thank you for confirming what I already suspected about you. You are never right about anything. As far as I've seen, anyway.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

Juicin said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



Cold move? Capitalistic society? Means this you think the Swedes are emotionless and think only about the own advantage- while they don't care about others? Then this would be the opposite of a Swede.



> Very American



This simple fragment of a sentence gives me a lot to think, specially because the USA is only a part of America.



> They even ignored their nursing homes lol
> 
> How did the swedes gain this sort of gumption while we have lost it?
> 
> Even if we have testing, you have to take truly random samples unless you're gonna test tens of millinos of people a month. And Americans aren't showing up for that



Testing for antibiodies means not to test only for covid-19. It means specially to find out more about the natural resistance against Corona. And they thought about numbers in hundreds of millions of tests worldwide. This test is not very expensive - so it is a good chance for third world countries. If you don't know, what a third world country is, then ask the president of your shitcountry, and you will still not know this. I hope your corrupt president did not force with the threat of sanctions not to give this test to third world countries or to sell this test only in the USA.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

buttercup said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



In his case: yes. Example: No one is discussing with an avalanche about the freedom of opinion. In such cases it is better to discuss with the own legs, if they don't like to run to come out of the danger zone.



> Do you enjoy living in a police state type of world?



A long as a virus has my profile and the underwriting "better dead than alive" I prefer to live everywhere without to meet this virus.



> Thank you for confirming what I already suspected about you. You are never right about anything. As far as I've seen, anyway.



Propagandistic bullshit is not able to help in reality - what for example real policemen often know very well.


----------



## Deleted member 73486 (May 15, 2020)

Sweden's "model" may have worked for Sweden because they had enough hospital capacity and so on to take care of all COVID-19 patients when they hit their peak. Cities like NYC did not have that luxury though. So, I think the Swedish model (no pun intended) can work well in a lot of areas within the U.S., but certainly not cities with major urban density and public transportation issues.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Your leader is doing so with the help of Ermächtigungsgesetzen? Then hurry up and eliminate him as long as you have still a chance. And don't try to do this more than 40 times as we did.

The respect of the leader Donald Trump for professional journalists and for the freedom of press is by the way very unimpressing.



> America now resembles the rise of the third reich.



Third Reich means third empire. The first empire was the holy empire from 800-1806 AD. The second empire was the Prussian empire from 1870-1918. The third empire was Hitler-Germany from 1933-1945. 1006 years, 48 years, 12 years. And now Trump. 4 years ... or 8 years ... and 16 years or  160 years damages for the US-American politics.



> Anyone that questions the official narrative is being censored. Land of the free? Home of the brave? Hardly.....


----------



## Juicin (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



lol so angry, why the fuck are you on american message boards

like i said, swedes more american response than americans

let those boomers die for the good of the economy

and third world is a little gauche you little inbred shit. We use the term "developing" now


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



And Dale Smith aggressives ... ah sorry: agrees.

So this what both of you call "common sense" means all US-Americans have to like to infect each other with the Corona-2 virus and instead to use social distance both of you like to use social pressure until all US-Americans are infected?


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

Juicin said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



I don't know now. The Corona crisis brought me back. Before I was some time unsuccessful looking for way, how all mankind will be able to survive.



> like i said, swedes more american response than americans



¿?



> let those boomers die for the good of the economy



Die for what? ... hmmm ... And who is the Moses, who brings the people, who do not like to serve the culture of death home to the glory land?



> and third world is a little gauche you little inbred shit. We use the term "developing" now



Fascinating sentence _... let those boomers die for the good of the economy and third world is a little gauche you little inbred shit. We use the term "developing" now ..._


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...



You need new glasses.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 15, 2020)

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Sweden's "model" may have worked for Sweden because they had enough hospital capacity and so on to take care of all COVID-19 patients when they hit their peak. Cities like NYC did not have that luxury though. So, I think the Swedish model (no pun intended) can work well in a lot of areas within the U.S., but certainly not cities with major urban density and public transportation issues.



Agreed.

So they need to do be extremely careful and  take extra precautions.

The rest of the country does not need to do  the same stupid crap they should do (and have not done very well).


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



No. Someone has to be totally blind not to see this strange conspirative theory. One man alone is not able to be so stupid to believe all this nonsense. There must be a system behind such brainwashing manipulations.


----------



## U2Edge (May 15, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I bet you also believe that 9/11 terrorist attacks were an inside job by the U.S. government, that the moon landing was fake, and that the earth is flat.


----------



## U2Edge (May 15, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Only in your head.


----------



## U2Edge (May 15, 2020)

buttercup said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but this is not Nazi Germany.
> ...



The only people who are dupes are those that don't follow or understand the SCIENCE of defeating pandemics. They tend to be Trump supporters. Trump supporters on average are less educated than the general population.


----------



## U2Edge (May 15, 2020)

Juicin said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Juicin said:
> ...



Most Americans support the lockdowns and will gladly be tested to help stop this virus. 16 million Americans left their jobs and went overseas during World War II. If Americans can do that, getting tested and staying home will be easy by comparison.


----------



## Mindful (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Yes, there are some, but not all, Americans practising  social distancing, where I live.

The restaurants have reopened. It’s like being born again.

And we are all using our common sense. We don’t need to be ordered around.


----------



## U2Edge (May 15, 2020)

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Sweden's "model" may have worked for Sweden because they had enough hospital capacity and so on to take care of all COVID-19 patients when they hit their peak. Cities like NYC did not have that luxury though. So, I think the Swedish model (no pun intended) can work well in a lot of areas within the U.S., but certainly not cities with major urban density and public transportation issues.



When you have the 8th highest rate of death per capita of any country on the planet, your not doing ANYTHING well. 

Also, most rural areas have LESS hospital capacity than major cities like New York City do in terms of facilities vs population.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> "Herd immunity" is an argument of lazybones who don't want to fight against Corona.



Define what the fight against Corona entails.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 15, 2020)

OldLady said:


> The "I Want To Be Free" crowd is pushing herd immunity, when in Korea and other countries, people are catching the damned thing a second time within a few months.  We don't know that there IS immunity to this thing.  Can you catch the common cold twice in one season?  Yeah, you can.  Some viruses, the herd immunity thing doesn't work quite the way it does for small pox or measles.
> 
> We need more time to make that conjecture.  If those people who have been exposed don't catch it for the next year, then great.  We've answered a question.  But it is too soon to know, and researchers are not at all sure that herd immunity is going to work with this thing.



The herd immunity approach is inevitable.  You don't actually believe that states and cities are going to stay shut down indefinitely, do you?


----------



## Camp (May 15, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The "I Want To Be Free" crowd is pushing herd immunity, when in Korea and other countries, people are catching the damned thing a second time within a few months.  We don't know that there IS immunity to this thing.  Can you catch the common cold twice in one season?  Yeah, you can.  Some viruses, the herd immunity thing doesn't work quite the way it does for small pox or measles.
> ...


Where are the evidence and data proving herd immunity works with COVID 19? Everything I see is mere speculation. What viable and reputable entity offers published data supporting herd immunity for this virus?


----------



## beautress (May 15, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s
> 
> 
> Herd immunity is the only realistic option—the question is how to get there safely.
> ...


I don't think Sweden had the same infection count as America had, according to this analysis of what happened in the United States of America with re to the Chinese:  The Chinese Knew What They Were Doing in Spreading the Wuhan Virus

I don't think all of this is a conspiracy theory. The fact remains, in a 60-day period following the time China caught onto the severity of the virus, a million Chinese were flying in and out of the USA. For some reason, doing the math did not pan out into a favorable outcome for the USA and this Coronavirus-19 thing because China just put it on the back burner or something, and just didn't care that the infection would cause a ruckus in the health of the American people. I wish they had done the math and informed us in a way that would have gotten our attention before, not after Americans were infected.

If Sweden had a million Chinese flying back and forth to Sweden in the same time parameter, they'd be walking the walk too.


----------



## Camp (May 15, 2020)

Sween's C-19 rates for cases and deaths are up to 10 times higher than neighboring countries of Norway, Denmark, and Finland.  None of them has any urge for following Sweden's strategy, especially since no real evidence is indicated herd immunity is possible.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 15, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s
> 
> 
> Herd immunity is the only realistic option—the question is how to get there safely.
> ...


Yep!!! Great article!!!


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > "Herd immunity" is an argument of lazybones who don't want to fight against Corona.
> ...



I don't use this form of Cartesian philosophy. I never define anything. We are able to win or to lose. In a best case scenario I hope everyone will always be able to get a place in a clinic, who needs medical help. Step by step we will understand Corona-2 better and we will find special medicaments and vaccines. In a worst case scenario the virus mutates and is able to kill everyone so all mankind will die out within a few weeks.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



What are the rules, which you use now in a restaurant in times of Corona?


----------



## Mindful (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Same as it ever was.

Today’s the first day of not sitting on steps, and window sills.

The rules are engrained in my brain.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 15, 2020)

Camp said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > The herd immunity approach is inevitable.  You don't actually believe that states and cities are going to stay shut down indefinitely, do you?
> ...



Speculation based on the behavior of other viruses and infections.  The bottom line is the OP is correct.  It's the model we're all going to be using because staying closed indefinitely would be more disastrous to the population at large.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



You specifically said '"Herd immunity" is an argument of lazybones who don't want to fight against Corona.'  Now you're saying you can't explain what you meant.  I actually don't find that to be the slightest bit surprising.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Keep distance, take care for fresh air in the restaurant. Try to eat outside, if possible.


----------



## Mindful (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Easy to do here.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 15, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



For what do you think do we need a vaccine?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 15, 2020)

U2Edge said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > U2Edge said:
> ...


I ll explain since you’re dumb.

say there are 100 of us. 75 are vibrant and strong and 25 are feeble and or old like you. We isolate and the protect the 25. 75 of us go out at the same time and get the virus. We recover and all 75 have antibodies and are immune. Virus has no where to go and dies out and then the 25 rejoin us. Now you’re piece releasing the 75 a few at a time and we prolong the lockdown and the 25 remain at risk longer.

Hopefully this explains it since you’re very stupid.


----------



## Camp (May 15, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


You are voicing opinions. Being closed indefinitely is an opinion. Many believe we need only close until a cure or vaccine is discovered and or complete testing and tracing is available.


----------



## Camp (May 15, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> U2Edge said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Stupid is you for believing because a virus is dormant and has nowhere to go it dies out and ceases to become a threat. More likely it will mutate and or seek new hosts.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Swedens Corona strategy is to do on the own free will, what others do because they have to be forced. This will not work in most cases in other nations. And it works also not very good in Sweden itself, if someone compares Sweden with all other countries in the North of Europe. Only in England is the situation more worse than in Sweden.
> 
> Great Britain 49.2 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants
> Sweden 32.5 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants
> ...


Wrong.  Belgium, Netherlands, France, Spain, Italy and the UK all of records worse than Sweden's


----------



## bripat9643 (May 15, 2020)

Camp said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


We aren't closing for over a year, moron.  In the beginning turds like you were blabblering that we were closing until the curve was flattened.  That happened weeks ago.  Now you want to keep us closed until there are no more case.  You're fucking insane and utterly dishonest.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 15, 2020)

My company will bringing us back in phases....

Starting Monday.

There will be masks in the office.

Almost all meetings will be WebEx's.


----------



## Mindful (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



You don’t think it will fade away? Because it has nowhere to go?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 15, 2020)

Total deaths now.......300,000.

150,000 people die globally each day.

So we are at about 2 days worth in 70 days.  That is about a 3% increase.

SHUT DOWN THE FUCKING WORLD.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> For what do you think do we need a vaccine?



Why do you assume there will ever be one?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 15, 2020)

Camp said:


> You are voicing opinions. Being closed indefinitely is an opinion. Many believe we need only close until a cure or vaccine is discovered and or complete testing and tracing is available.



Same question as above.  Why do you assume a cure or vaccine will ever be discovered?  Furthermore, most consensus is that if they do come up with one it won't be for another 18 to 24 months.  Staying shut down for that amount of time will literally result in a societal collapse, so as I said before, we will all be using the Swedish model.  There is no way around it.


----------



## Camp (May 15, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > You are voicing opinions. Being closed indefinitely is an opinion. Many believe we need only close until a cure or vaccine is discovered and or complete testing and tracing is available.
> ...


We are developing new mitigating methods and discovering promising treatments for lowering death rates' As we learn more about C-19 we are able to make safe and responsible adjustments.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Again, Ill trust my own immune system over vaccinations that have contaminated animal tissue seed lines.  They actually do damage the cell in the body.  I've had the MMR and DTP vaccine in the 1970's but wouldnt take any contaminated  vaccine today.


----------



## Richard-H (May 15, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Swedens Corona strategy is to do on the own free will, what others do because they have to be forced. This will not work in most cases in other nations. And it works also not very good in Sweden itself, if someone compares Sweden with all other countries in the North of Europe. Only in England is the situation more worse than in Sweden.
> 
> Great Britain 49.2 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants
> Sweden 32.5 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants
> ...




Let's all join together and wish the cock roaches the best of luck!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 15, 2020)

Richard-H said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Swedens Corona strategy is to do on the own free will, what others do because they have to be forced. This will not work in most cases in other nations. And it works also not very good in Sweden itself, if someone compares Sweden with all other countries in the North of Europe. Only in England is the situation more worse than in Sweden.
> ...



And you'll be living in your mothers basement with the other cockroaches.

You better see if you can find some tiny masks for them.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 15, 2020)

Camp said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Lot's of places made those adjustments from the start.

Published an article on Washington County, Utah.

They never shut down (nail solons were declared essential businesses).  

No huge glut of cases or deaths.

Not being stuffed in the same square mile with 2,000,000 other people is the biggest factor.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 15, 2020)

Some dumbassed mod moved this out of politics.

No fucking clue.


----------



## 22lcidw (May 15, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden’s Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be the World’s
> ...


Perhaps any restrictions should be more specific then generalized after some standard ones for all of us. A whole state may have different types of areas from very urban to very rural. From very industrialized to very little industrialization. From very populated to little population.  Factor in age, sex, immunity levels and other factors.  And if some of this falters then deal with it.  Do you truly understand the death of economies and what happens?


----------



## zaangalewa (May 16, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



The method "vaccination" is "trust in immune system"



> that have contaminated animal tissue seed lines.  They actually do damage the cell in the body.  I've had the MMR and DTP vaccine in the 1970's but wouldnt take any contaminated  vaccine today.



It's wrong what you say here. And be happy that you got the MMR vaccine. My wife did not get it and got measles. She nearly died. Everyone underestimates this damned dangerous measles. Measles for example had killed 20% of the population of Hawaii in the 1850ies.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 16, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ...
> I ll explain since you’re dumb.
> 
> say there are 100 of us. 75 are vibrant and strong and 25 are feeble and or old like you. We isolate and the protect the 25. 75 of us go out at the same time and get the virus. We recover and all 75 have antibodies and are immune. Virus has no where to go and dies out and then the 25 rejoin us. Now you’re piece releasing the 75 a few at a time and we prolong the lockdown and the 25 remain at risk longer.
> ...



And what about to isolate and protect the 75% and let the other 25% live free?


----------



## zaangalewa (May 16, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Swedens Corona strategy is to do on the own free will, what others do because they have to be forced. This will not work in most cases in other nations. And it works also not very good in Sweden itself, if someone compares Sweden with all other countries in the North of Europe. Only in England is the situation more worse than in Sweden.
> ...


Wrong? What's wrong?

Belgium is not clear. I heard there exists a chaos in the ways they count. And Netherlands and Great Britain are at the top of my little list of the North European nations. France, Spain and Italy I count to the mediteranian nations. Not a good situation in this three coutries too. Wished it would be better. Italy for example took not very serios the problems in the beginning. They made once nice jokes about Corona. Then they had to react very hard and no one likes to laugh about Corona any longer.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 16, 2020)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



This depends on us



> Because it has nowhere to go?



It's a virus. As far as I can see it is clear now that it came from bats. This doesn't mean its bat-ancestor is not existing any longer. So "to go" is not really a clear description in case of a virus. The positive thing: A virus is not able move, because it has no own body. So as long as no one carries the virus to others we have no problem.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 16, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



They actually do damage the cell and many are contaminated.  I wouldn't take any vaccine today.  Agree with you on measles.  It is highly contagious.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 16, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



I don't have any idea, where the nonsense comes from, which you say. In context Corona every member of a risk group should seriosly  think about to make an influenza vaccination this year. An influenza is not a cold (wrongly often called "flu"). It is on its own very dangerous. I'm sure a combination of influenza and covid-19 together is a problem, no one likes to suffer.


----------



## Overtime Paycheck (May 16, 2020)

The strategy of no strategy.  Sweden is #15 in the world on the coronavirus death chart.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 16, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



I know what corona viruses are.  I've had them before and they're not influenza.  There are no vaccines for common colds because they aren't caused by one singular virus.  I haven't had a flu shot since the 1970's.  I haven't had the flu since then and have never taken another flu shot.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 16, 2020)

Overtime Paycheck said:


> The strategy of no strategy.  Sweden is #15 in the world on the coronavirus death chart.
> View attachment 336797



Whenever you lock down 100's of millions healthy people, you suppress the immune system.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 16, 2020)

Overtime Paycheck said:


> The strategy of no strategy.  Sweden is #15 in the world on the coronavirus death chart.
> View attachment 336797



This table makes not a big sense. Example: USA ~330 million people, 88,603 deaths. Sweden ~10 million people, 3,647 deaths. Compared with the USA the faktor is 33 => If 330 million Swedes would live then it would be 3,647*33=121,242 deaths. Compared with "new cases" => 470*33 = 15,150 new cases (if 330 million Swedes would live). The USA has 2,791 new cases. So the USA has relatively 18.5% of new cases compared with Sweden (100%) and the death rate in the USA is 73%  compared with Sweden (100%). So the situation is now in the moment in Sweden more worse than it is in the USA.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 16, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Overtime Paycheck said:
> 
> 
> > The strategy of no strategy.  Sweden is #15 in the world on the coronavirus death chart.
> ...



I don't have any idea what's your real problem.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 16, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Overtime Paycheck said:
> ...



No problems here.  Just stating a few facts.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 16, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


That doesn’t make logical sense. The 75% are the ones working and earning and producing.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 16, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith
> ...



You demonstrate with this words here: Whoever trusts in your ability to survive is an idiot.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 16, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



It's just simple idiotic what you say.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 16, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Why do you bring this parasites not in gas chambers? That's cheaper and not less efficient but less suffer and less waste of their money.

"Herd immunity" means to [let] infect all people with Corona. If someone likes to make this planful, then this is nothing than the idea to use the Corona virus itself like a vaccine. (But without the advantages of a vaccine (as for example boost effects)).

Asides that still no one knows (in sense of sciencifical research) whether someone is resistant against Corona, who was once infected, so a herd immunity also could be impossible in case fo Corona ... keeps the general question: Who - for heavens sake  - likes to eliminate a pest with a pest or  the devil with the devil?

And don't forget: In the time, which we wan now, we were not able to finish a specialized medicament or a vaccine - but both is in good progress. And we are better now in helping the victims of Corona. We have more material like protection clothing, respirators and so on and so on. But all this only one person in the world was  able to do: the narcissist Donald Trump  - who is by the way the worst destroyer of the US-economy in a longer term, because he teaches the world not to make business with the USA.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 16, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Overtime Paycheck said:
> ...



I think your first five words are very true.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



And still I don't have any idea what's your problem. So: What is your problem?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 16, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



That you don't make any sense.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



What's wrong - and this you know. So why do you waste your time?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 16, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


WTF? Sober up and repost.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 16, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ... WTF? Sober up and repost.



I expected that such a stupid answer will come. You have not dissapointed me.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 17, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > ... WTF? Sober up and repost.
> ...


When you post in a chaotic way that is what you get in return. Be concise and be relevant and I ll happily respond differently.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 17, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



This answer is not less stupid.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 17, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


zaangaclown is just a mad little person. Don´t mind him.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 17, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Opinions vary.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 17, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Illogical leftists are amusing


----------



## zaangalewa (May 17, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Nazi. Shut up. Or do suicide. Alone!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


“Or do suicide”?!?
LMAO dumb leftist


----------



## zaangalewa (May 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Nazis are used to do suicide after they lost control. Goebbels and his wife for example did not do only suicide, because they were not able to overtake the responsibility for their deeds - they even had murdered their own innocent children.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Laws of reality not.


----------



## Mindful (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Why bring Göbbels into it?


----------



## zaangalewa (May 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler

Today I got by the way some informations from excellent German doctors  and scientists, which justifies doubt about that "herd immunity" exists in case of the Corona-2 virus. A passive infestation with Corona seems not to be true. And about 25% of the people in this study, who had covid-19, did not produce antibodies.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Because Bleipriester is without any doubt a Nazi in the third generation of Nazis. He broke German laws in context of Nazi propaganda and instigation of violence. He reacts on nothing what someone says to him. He reduces all problems of the world to his extremely narrow minded ideas. He is directly on the way to jail. And the problem in this context: First will have to suffer someone else, before a judge is able to throw him into jail.


----------



## Mindful (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Are you alright in the head?


----------



## zaangalewa (May 18, 2020)

LordBrownTrout said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Corona viruses are causing the more harmless cold, that's true. The damned dangerous Corona-2 virus is a "relative" - but an unknown relative. The influenza virus is another kind of virus at all. I'm, not sure what you call "flu" - a harmless cold or a dangerous influenza. Every year exist different forms of influenza viruses. So it needs every year new vaccines. 

The problem now: The vaccines against influenza are still not optimal - let me just simple say it helps only in 50%. Nevertheless it's a better chance not to get an influenza and covid-19 together. Dangerous + dangerous = much more dangerous.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Do you think I make jokes? I'm a German. Bleipriester is an extremely dangerous person. He's a Nazi-terrorist spreading deadly Nazi propaganda. That's without any doubt totally clear in his case - except he is a liar and he speaks nonsense about the own person.


----------



## Mindful (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



The Nazis went to South America.

If you are German, why can’t you do umlauts?


----------



## zaangalewa (May 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Some few Nazis went to South America. Lots of Jews and other Germans went to South America too.



> If you are German, why can’t you do umlauts?



Since the brothers Grimm I can do ablauts and umlauts. Some of them have two points. Ever had. That's why my riffle has two barrels. The reason: Two barrels are much better to shoot down the brainless.


----------



## Mindful (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



As clear as mud.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


And? Nazis also owned dogs. So by your stupid conflation anyone who owns a dog is a Nazi


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Another incoherent post and that was only 4 words. Seek professional help.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Definitely not. He is an idiot deranged Leftist.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Havn´t you already fled Germany for more multiculturalism?


----------



## Mindful (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Germans are modern these days.

Quite cool.


----------



## Mindful (May 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



You and Petro  are killing me. With mirth.  

I’d even return to the sewer, which I left out of solidarity with Otium and Rawley, if you’d both stay and  do your double act there.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Since the brothers Grimm I can do ablauts and umlauts. Some of them have two points. Ever had. That's why my riffle has two barrels. The reason: Two barrels are much better to shoot down the brainless.


You can try dual suicide.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I never will understand why anyone thinks Hitler had had a good relation to dogs. This extremist idiot had not any big idea about the needs of dogs. And what you call "logic" I call "nonsense". Question:  Why do you defend Nazis?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


You mean the Nazis who killed 95% of my ancestors as I am Jewish? I don't. Only Nazi I see here is you.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



no comment


----------



## Mindful (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Godwin‘s Law.

You suffer badly from it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Yep. 100% true.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Good grief. If you are a Jew then the moon is flat like a postcard.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



No comment


----------



## Mindful (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



I’m one too.

Go on, say something.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 18, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Nazi, shut up.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 18, 2020)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Funny.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Your reading comprehension is flawed. I just told you I am Jewish. There is no "if".


----------



## zaangalewa (May 18, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Since the brothers Grimm I can do ablauts and umlauts. Some of them have two points. Ever had. That's why my riffle has two barrels. The reason: Two barrels are much better to shoot down the brainless.
> ...



More often. I'm like a cat ... ah sorry: like a lionman. And you should do something against your alcohol and drug consume.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I know that you are not a Jew.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


OK....I swear on my wife and kids and their lives that I am Jewish. So of Russian Jews who escaped the Soviet Union in fact. If you don't believe me then feel free to stop responding to me.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 18, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



What an anti-jewish sentence.



> So of Russian Jews who escaped the Soviet Union in fact. If you don't believe me then feel free to stop responding to me.



Sure I don't believe you. You are not a Jew - specially not a yiddish speaking Jew from Russia.


----------



## Mindful (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Stop trolling.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


How do you want your rotten meat today? In a sausage, a bag, a roll or without anything?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


What is a lionman? Something gay? Will your god tolerate you?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 18, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


That is precisely who my mother is actually. Well played.


----------



## Richard-H (May 18, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



I was being sarcastic, dimwit!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 18, 2020)

Sweden is showing an overall decline.  

There is no doubt they are still well above Norway and Finland.

But they never shut down ?


----------



## zaangalewa (May 19, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I know nothing about your poor mother, but I know you are not a Jew. Everyone knows this, who reads what you say and sees how you defend Nazis and their ideology.


----------



## Mindful (May 19, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



You still talking about Sweden?


----------



## zaangalewa (May 19, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Let me say it this way - god gave me the heart of the creator of the Löwenmensch = Lionman (no sex!), so I'm able to be amused about a Nazi like you - without to forget only a second, how damned dangerous are such ignorant and agressive hate-propagandistic terrorists like you. You have really to change a lot until you will be able to be the proud human being god thought you to be.


*Ich bin die Zeit*

_Mein Reich ist klein und unabschreitbar weit.
Ich bin die Zeit.
Ich bin die Zeit, die schleicht und eilt,
die Wunden schlägt und Wunden heilt.
Hab weder Herz noch Augenlicht.
Ich trenn die Gut' und Bösen nicht.
Ich hasse keinen, keiner tut mir leid.
Ich bin die Zeit.

Da ist nur eins, – das sei euch anvertraut:
Ihr seid zu laut!
Ich höre die Sekunden nicht,
Ich hör' den Schritt der Stunden nicht.
Ich hör' euch beten, fluchen schrei'n,
Ich höre Schüsse zwischendrein;
Ich hör' nur Euch, nur Euch allein ...
Gebt acht, ihr Menschen, was ich sagen will:
Seid endlich still! 

Ihr seid ein Stäubchen am Gewand der Zeit, – 
Lasst euren Streit!
Klein wie ein Punkt ist der Planet,
Der sich samt euch im Weltall dreht.
Mikroben pflegen nicht zu schrei'n.
Und wollt ihr schon nicht weise sein,
Könnt ihr zumindest leise sein.
Schweigt vor dem Ticken der Unendlichkeit!
Hört auf die Zeit! _

*Erich Kästner*


----------



## zaangalewa (May 19, 2020)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Somehow "Yes". The "herd immunity" nonsense has a lot to do with the new Nazis and their darwinism (=survival of the most stupid) - and perhaps it has also to do with the "canon boat economy" from Donald Trump.

One thing in an elementary orientation in our world here is very important to see: "God first!" - and nothing is god except god. No one should sacrifice human beings at any altar - also not at the altar of a wrong god economy.

-----
_“Come, let us return to the Lord; for he has torn us, that he may heal us; he has struck us down, and he will bind us up. After two days he will revive us; on the third day he will raise us up, that we may live before him. Let us know; let us press on to know the Lord; his going out is sure as the dawn; he will come to us as the showers, as the spring rains that water the earth.” What shall I do with you, O Ephraim? What shall I do with you, O Judah? Your love is like a morning cloud, like the dew that goes early away. Therefore I have hewn them by the prophets; I have slain them by the words of my mouth, and my judgment goes forth as the light. For I desire steadfast love and not sacrifice, the knowledge of God rather than burnt offerings._
-----
-----


----------



## Mindful (May 19, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Do you do this on purpose?


----------



## zaangalewa (May 19, 2020)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Okay ... "mindful" - who are you? ... You say you are a Jew but you defend Nazis. What's wrong with you?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 19, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


No, you are just a shit, who is labeling everyone Nazi who doesn´t agree with you.
I am not a German, Mindful is not a Jew, no we are Nazis. Nazis everywhere. Nazis, Nazis, Nazis. Go to the Klapse right now.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 19, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



What's wrong. You are a Nazi, because you use typical Nazi stereotypes and you broke several times German laws with your 100% Nazi hate propagda.



> I am not a German,



You said once your grandfafher was an SS member - and in this context I got the impression your father had educated you to be a Nazi - and you said one of your parents is not a German, so I guess your mother was not a German. Although you use the German language from time to time you use strange elements in this context - such as your German sounding avatar name, which is a totally senseless pseudo-German expression. By the way: I asked you once to give me your German name and adress here in Grmany, because in this case I will go to the police and make a criminal complaint. You did not do so.



> Mindful is not a Jew,



Did I say so in case of Mindful? If he is a Jew, then he is just simple one of the worst idiots under all Jews I'm able to imagine.



> no we are Nazis.



You are for sure a Nazi, Nazi. And for sure AzogtheDefiler is not a Jew.



> Nazis everywhere. Nazis, Nazis, Nazis. Go to the Klapse right now.



Also a typical Nazi argument. What I don't understand why you use the German word "Klapse" instead to use an English word as for example "nuthouse". The Nazis murdered also lots of patients of psychiatric hospitals. Reason: "Inferior genetic material".


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 19, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


You bore me. I am a Jew. You’re an idiot.


----------



## Mindful (May 19, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Germans don’t say those things that he does.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 19, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You are not a Jew. You are a shame for all mankind.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 19, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Whatever helps you sleep at night. Sucks how that killed your narrative. When you grow up, ping me.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 19, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I said: _You are not a Jew. You are a shame for all mankind. _And exactly this is my opinion, Russian.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 19, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Facts don't care about your feelings.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 19, 2020)

Mindful said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Germans, who have also murdered Jewish ancestors, do say "those things".


----------



## zaangalewa (May 19, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Fact is you are not a Jew, specially not a yiddish speaking Jew from Russia - and not even an atheistic Jew from Russia. Not only is your mentality far from the mentality of Jews. Jews in general don't support Nazis. You support Nazis and their ideology. You are a shame for all mankind.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 19, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Lost 95% of my ancestors in WW2 and the Holocaust. I don't need some Internet fat troll telling me what I am.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 19, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mindful (May 19, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Not publicly, in every day life.

And certainly not in that weird phoney stilted style of yours.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 19, 2020)

Mindful said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



You degraded yourselve to an idiot now. Oh by the way: You are indeed also not a Jew.



> And certainly not in that weird phoney stilted style of yours.



Short intermediate total: Three Nazis - two of them play it to be Jews. And all of you are for the Swedish model of "herd immunity" (what the Swedes not really do). I fear you and you and you are for this model on the wrong racist reasons. You don't care about any victim of Corona, that's all. People of risk groups seem to be only "life unworthy of being lived" for you three.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 19, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Yawn

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Desperado (May 19, 2020)

It should have been our strategy from the start. instead we killed of a booming economy and now have historic unemployment


----------



## Bleipriester (May 19, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Short intermediate total: Three Nazis - two of them play it to be Jews. And all of you are for the Swedish model of "herd immunity" (what the Swedes not really do). I fear you and you and you are for this model on the wrong racist reasons. You don't care about any victim of Corona, that's all. People of risk groups seem to be only "life unworthy of being lived" for you three.


You and your idiot kin have herd immunity against common sense. That is all.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 20, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Short intermediate total: Three Nazis - two of them play it to be Jews. And all of you are for the Swedish model of "herd immunity" (what the Swedes not really do). I fear you and you and you are for this model on the wrong racist reasons. You don't care about any victim of Corona, that's all. People of risk groups seem to be only "life unworthy of being lived" for you three.
> ...



You are a Nazi, Nazi. Nazis are extremists and never "gesunder Menschenverstand" (=sane human mind) - completely independent how many idiots share what and how thoughtless Nazis "think".


----------



## Bleipriester (May 20, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


You are a Nazi-Brüllaffe, thus an insane pervert, who uses Nazi-Brüllaffenfaschismus to difame those who do not share your insane worldview of anti-Germanbeing and buttfuck.
Thus you are a deranged piece of shit and your only excuse is that the insane system has educated you this way. All your alleged liberties are buttfuck liberties, of from rags to riches and freedom of opinion is nothing to be seen here in this buttfuck caliphate of insanity and boy fuckers.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 20, 2020)

Desperado said:


> It should have been our strategy from the start. instead we killed of a booming economy and now have historic unemployment



That's all over the world nearly the same. The problem in many countries of the world is the lack of social security systems, which can bridge over the time after the hammer of a pandemic falls and the careful dance back into normal life begins.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 20, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Let it be to speak with me any longer, Nazi. You are still alive - be happy about. That's more than you are able to expect. You should be dead since more than 75 years, living undead.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 20, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I don´t talk to you, I shit at you. You want brown stuff, here it comes.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 20, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



What a luck, criminal, that my Jewish family lived and died in Germany. Here was the situation for them totally harmless, idiot.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 20, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I never had expected during my long life more than shit from Nazis, Nazi. Nevertheless you are a young man. It's not nice to have to see what grandparents and parents - but also kindergartens, schools and other people - are able to make wrong. Drugs - criminal attitudes - and a Nazi-soul. You are lost. Your life is over - although you live. Somehow a tragedy. As far as I can see god is your only chance now - but god is a Jew, isn't it?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 20, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (May 20, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Yawn


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## initforme (May 20, 2020)

It's not surprising the swedes are leading the way.....it's my homeland although I was born here. My dna is swedish...100 percent.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 21, 2020)

initforme said:


> It's not surprising the swedes are leading the way.....it's my homeland although I was born here. My dna is swedish...100 percent.



And Trumps "German blood" is fortunatellly not from Germany but "made in the USA".

As far as I see now it is possible that 25% of people who suffer Corona don't show antibodies after their infection and it is still not clear whether an "herd immunity" is really possible.

And it's by the way also not typical Swedish to surrender before to fight. A herd immunity - if possible - will come on its own. This is in general the idea to make a vaccination not with a vaccine but with the virus on its own. The "strategy" is to do nothing or less than nothing to prevent infections (what's not the real way of Sweden!).

I never trusted in this idea and I will never trust in such an idea - completely independent from this what will happen in Sweden now. An unknown virus is an unknown virus. It needs research first, before we are able to react in such an extreme way. And for the research it needs time. So the infections have to be stopped with convential methods first - what's called from virologists "the hammer". A short time later begins "the dance" back.

The last critics I heard in this context in case of my own country Germany was: Sweden has a higher degree of immune people now, than we will have in some years.

My critics of this critics: First of all in less time than "some years" we will get specialized medicaments against Corona and we will get well working vaccines too. Second: No one knows really how many Swedes have antibodies against Corona viruses now and whether this protection - if it is one at all - is really better than in any other country of the world.

GB for example tried this way and had to change it. Someone had calculated the Brits had lost 510,000 people with the strategy "herd immunity".  By the way: No one in the western world made a 100% "lock down" and no one makes the strategy 100% "herd immunity" too.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 21, 2020)

Sweden is 24th in active cases per million pop.


----------



## Oldestyle (May 21, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Nursing homes in New York ARE extermination camps!  Thanks to Clueless Cuomo!


----------



## zaangalewa (May 21, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden is 24th in active cases per million pop.



Short - perhaps not wrong - but nevertheless a misleading desinformation. For positions with explanatory power it needs not absolute data - it needs relative data.

Swedens has compared with his most neighbors a very high death rate per 100,000 inhabitants. And Swedens data are not reliable - better to say they don't exist partially at all. How many people were really infected and how many have really antibodies is totally unknown in Sweden as far as I can see. And as far as I can see no one has any concrete idea about whether reinfections had happened or not. No one still knows in sense of scientific research, whether a natural "herd immunity" in case of this virus exists (herd immunity = natural vaccination of a population with the virus itself, what's a damned dangerous idea in case of a new unknown deadly virus).


----------



## zaangalewa (May 22, 2020)

Oldestyle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



In general too many nurses and doctors worldwide were infected because of a lack of protection material. And in general  mass housing is a problem.

But "clueless" is the best word for only one US-American pseudo-politician: Donald Trump. This egocentralized narcissist makes others responsible for the own mistakes. I remember in this context for example that the WHO was criticised in 2009 when it gave too early warnings for a pandemic. Now Trump, the weird, criticised the WHO because it was too late with a pandemic warning. _"It's not me - it's the WHO. It's not me - it's China"._ What an idiot. Everyone else, who took a look what's going on in the world, was not as surprised as Trumps says now he was.  Sure - nearly everyone - not only the Chinese in the beginning - underestimated the Corona-2 virus. But what Trump and some other autocrats in the world did was only an extreme bullshit and nothing else. I heard someone calculated Trumps policy of appeasement against the Corona-2 virus and his trivialisation of the real problems with the death of 30,000 people in the USA. I have the feeling that's an understatement. And what costed his charlatanry additional? Do I really like to know this? I'm not sure. But it's impossible to ignore the massive idiocies and senseless destructions Donald Trump made since he is president of the USA.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 22, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden is 24th in active cases per million pop.
> ...



No, that is the data.

If we are going to use this data.....it is what we use.

You are like so many who don't want to stay to your own rules when it does not fit you needs.

Sweden infected a bunch of old folks homes and that is what spiked their numbers.  Their initial volume of critical cases was twice the average.

Sadly, it appears they did not resolve well.

But Sweden is not some zombie apocolypse.

Much to the lefts discontent.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 22, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Aha ... philosophy and mathematics is not your strength.



> You are like so many who don't want to stay to your own rules when it does not fit you needs.



Which own rules?



> Sweden infected a bunch of old folks homes and that is what spiked their numbers.



"A bunch of old folks?" ... As far as I heard 50% of the Corona victims in Sweden had lived in a nursing home or senior residence. So Sweden was not able to protect this risk group. The theory behind the idea to make intentionally a "herd immunity" (a natural vaccination with an active unknown virus) is it to protect risk groups and to infect others. By the way: The biggest group of dead people in Germany is in the group 29-59 years, which is no risk group. So how to know who dies?



> Their initial volume of critical cases was twice the average.
> 
> Sadly, it appears they did not resolve well.
> 
> ...



What for heavens sake do you speak about? The results of Sweden are damned bad if you take a look what happens there per 100,000 inhabitants.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 23, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



You just defeated your conclusion.

Shut up and stop confirming what we suspect...that you are a moron


----------



## Jake Winker Frogen (May 24, 2020)

It is the Viking strategy.

Slaughter and be slaughtered.  

Off to Valhalla!

And naked saunas, beer and pickled herring for all survivors.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 24, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



You sound now like a perfect Nazi. I hope you hate Nazis, because it's time for you to have to change something in your mind.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 24, 2020)

Jake Winker Frogen said:


> It is the Viking strategy.
> 
> Slaughter and be slaughtered.
> 
> ...



The viking strategy of the Norwegians is much more better than the viking strategy of the Swedes.


----------



## Baron (May 24, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



By you as a Merkel Troll is anone a Nazi who isn't a commie


----------



## Baron (May 24, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



You repeat prayer-mill-like the world 'Nazi' and are laughable.
Meanwhile It is difficult to take your 'posts' seriously

Did you graduated in the Merkel Troll Fabric?( s.below)


----------



## Bleipriester (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 24, 2020)

We can offer our opinions and thoughts, but the fact is that we are easing our lockdown.

Sweden has showed that a lack of a lockdown is not megadeath.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 24, 2020)

Baron said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



He is for sure a real Nazi - and you try to support him to have the right to attack continously other people with the most idiotic and most hateful nonsense. And in my eyes you are an anti-American and anti-Christian preacher of hate, what your avatar-picture and your signature-picture show and try to hide the same time.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 24, 2020)

Baron said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I forgot:  You are a structural Nazi too - and not only an anti-American, anti-Christian and anti-German preacher of hate.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 24, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> We can offer our opinions and thoughts, but the fact is that we are easing our lockdown.
> 
> Sweden has showed that a lack of a lockdown is not megadeath.



Swedens data are a catastrophe. And "megadeath" means millions of death. This would mean the end of Sweden. In general: If someone is doing a strategy of "herd immunity" in case of a new unknown deadly virus - what means to make a kind of natural vaccination with an active deadly virus - then also everyone could die. Most people forget the logic of time and think what they know now is the same as this what they did not know in the begin of a new pandemic.

By the way: The US-made pandemic "spanish influenca" costed hundred years ago the life of 736,000 Germans. The most died in a second wave of the pandemic. So it looks like Corona is not over yet. We have here only a weak pause for breath after a first wave. And as far as I am able to see now the situation in the USA is still much more worrying, although you had more time to react before the first wave started in your country. I think Donald Trump made everyone to sleep in the USA in the early phase, where he propagated in his white prayer mill everything is harmless.


----------



## Baron (May 24, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



You are paranoid
Go to a good lunatic doctor
Anyone is a Nazi ( except all lefts of course ) for you


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 24, 2020)

There is no stopping the common cold......no stopping this virus until it runs it's course.......it is now moving to Winter Nations in South America as all Flues and colds do for the summer............Sweden faced the threat WITH COURAGE..........NOT FEAR......

They are a SHINING EXAMPLE TO THE WORLD...........and I believe will be rewarded in the Fall for it....while we continue a prolonged seige.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Baron (May 24, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



What's 'hate' according to you?

The God given right to be free.

Question.

Which of this pictures is 'hate' for you?
And why?


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 24, 2020)

This is what awaits the rest of the world who destroyed the economies of the world for a dang virus.


Ring the bell.........round 2.............while Sweden watches as their fight will be over sooner than anyone else.


----------



## Baron (May 24, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> We can offer our opinions and thoughts, but the fact is that we are easing our lockdown.
> 
> Sweden has showed that a lack of a lockdown is not megadeath.



Both Dakotas are red states, ND imposed lockdown, SD not.
Results. 126 Corona Deaths in SD ( almost anyone is an octogenarian having lotsa illnesses), 131 ones in ND


----------



## zaangalewa (May 24, 2020)

Baron said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



No - I am too less paranoid. In Germany for example I always thought the people who call themselves "citizen of the empire" (Reichsbürger) were only people with a good sense for humor. But this idiots really believed the crude nonsense they said. I awoke very late, when one of them shot down a policeman. So if you don't make a joke and you believe really in the stupid nonsense, which you continously spread, then the world around you in the USA will get serios problems with your stupid extremism.

By the way, antisemite: The Jews are the chosen people from god. That's a clear Christian teaching. So let it be to try to speak in then name of the very famous Jew Jesus. Who hates all Jews hates Jesus too. And who hates Jesus hates Mohammed.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 24, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> There is no stopping the common cold......no stopping this virus until it runs it's course.......it is now moving to Winter Nations in South America as all Flues and colds do for the summer............Sweden faced the threat WITH COURAGE..........NOT FEAR......



And "Sweden" made a bad job in this case. They lost more people than necessary. The relatives of this people are not amused.



> They are a SHINING EXAMPLE TO THE WORLD...........and I believe will be rewarded in the Fall for it....while we continue a prolonged seige.



Generous how you play with the life of other people. Nevertheless I do not wish you to have to make the experience on your own what it means, if other people play with your life.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 24, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


>





> Thou ancient, Thou free, Thou mountainous north
> Thou quiet, Thou joyful [and] fair!
> I greet thee, loveliest land upon earth,
> Thy sun, Thy sky, Thy climes green.





> Thou thronest on memories of great olden days,
> When honoured Thy name flew across the earth,
> I know that Thou art and wilt remain what thou werest,
> Yes, I want to live, I want to die in the North.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 25, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no stopping the common cold......no stopping this virus until it runs it's course.......it is now moving to Winter Nations in South America as all Flues and colds do for the summer............Sweden faced the threat WITH COURAGE..........NOT FEAR......
> ...



You "play" with your fucking life every time you get in a car.  Especially if there are bars around.

USA less than 700 deaths yesterday.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 25, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



No. I never play with my life nor with the life of anyone else.



> Especially if there are bars around.
> 
> USA less than 700 deaths yesterday.



"less then 700+x deaths yesterday". Most people always forget the unknowns.

And do you like to do now a party because ¿only? 700 people died on covid-19? Hurray?

The great USA makes by the way not a very good job in case of Corona. And it's not over yet.


----------



## Rocko (May 25, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The "I Want To Be Free" crowd is pushing herd immunity, when in Korea and other countries, people are catching the damned thing a second time within a few months.  We don't know that there IS immunity to this thing.  Can you catch the common cold twice in one season?  Yeah, you can.  Some viruses, the herd immunity thing doesn't work quite the way it does for small pox or measles.
> ...



The whole world has rejected herd immunity as a Strategy. Please tell us why you’re right and everyone else is wrong.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 25, 2020)

Rocko said:


> The whole world has rejected herd immunity as a Strategy. Please tell us why you’re right and everyone else is wrong.



It's premature to be making this determination. Most countries haven't fully reopened yet. Only then can we look back and really determine whose method was better and whether or not it was worth the collateral damage incurred.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 25, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > The whole world has rejected herd immunity as a Strategy. Please tell us why you’re right and everyone else is wrong.
> ...



Let me ask you sarcastically now: Your "determination" (= your action plan for the USA) is it to infect as fast as possible as many people as possible with the Sars-CoV-2 virus (variation Clade 1 and Clade 2) to produce a "herd immunity" for the people, who will die for example, if they have too less T-cells, what weakens the immune system, or will die, because they produce to much immune system stimulating IL-6 Zytokine-proteins, what will bring the immune system to an overreaction, while you do so?


*O Fortuna*_ velut Luna
statu variabilis,
semper crescis aut decrescis;
vita detestabilis
nunc obdurat et tunc curat
ludo mentis aciem,
egestatem, potestatem
dissolvit ut glaciem.
Sors immanis et inanis,
rota tu volubilis,
status malus vana salus
semper dissolubilis,
obumbrata et velata
michi quoque niteris;
nunc per ludum dorsum nudum 
fero tui sceleris.
Sors salutis et virtutis
michi nunc contraria
est affectus et defectus
semper in angaria.
Hac in hora sine mora
corde pulsum tangite;
quod per sortem sternit fortem,
mecum omnes plangite!_


----------



## zaangalewa (May 25, 2020)

By the way. Has anyone here any information - or exists this information at all - how many Swedes came in contact with the Corona-2 virus? The Swedes are very empathic, disciplined and considerate and they live traditionally in a greater personal and social distance than lots of other people in the world (except they are drunk). So the percentage of infestation in the population of all Swedes is also able to be extraordinary low.

By the way: The German city Wismar celebrates every year their membership in the kingdom Sweden. I don't know whether this will be possible this year - if not: next year is a year too.


----------



## Rocko (May 25, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > The whole world has rejected herd immunity as a Strategy. Please tell us why you’re right and everyone else is wrong.
> ...



What determination? I didn’t make a determination. I said 99% of the world is doing social distancing and shutdown measures to mitigate the spread. You’re claiming you know better. Okay why?


----------



## Baron (May 25, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Tell your fairy-tales your grandma.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 25, 2020)

Rocko said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


The cure can't be worse than the virus.............there are serious consequences to prolonged economic destruction...............it is only beginning to show......................you don't Quarantine the healthy.......you do the infected and protect those that it could kill...............

Life goes on ...........has to........even with casualties............Shutting down across the board was flat out WRONG...................Each state......county has different circumstances........they are not ALL NEW YORK.............The solutions for them should have not been the same as high population cities.........

The Pause was to allow time for the Medical to not be overwhelmed not to stop the virus........you can NO more do that than stop the common cold.









						South Dakota Governor Eschews 'Herd Mentality' Amid Shutdowns: 'My Responsibility is to Respect the Rights of the People'
					

What's the right approach?




					www.redstate.com
				





She has it together ..........listen

at 1:50 listen


----------



## zaangalewa (May 25, 2020)

Baron said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



You have absolutelly nothing to do with the Christian religion (=rebound in god). You should take this critics from the Jew Jesus serios, antisemite, and ask yourselve who is really your father, before to start to attack everyone and everything with the bloody nonsense of your mind.

-----
_ Oh that you would slay the wicked, O God! O men of blood, depart from me! They speak against you with malicious intent; your enemies take your name in vain._
-----
-----

PS: Replace the expressiosn "Jew" with "man" (human being) when you read the bible, then you will perhaps better understand what's really written there, "Satansbraten"  ~ "satans brat".


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 28, 2020)

Sweden is doing fine.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 29, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Sweden is doing fine.



Evidence? Sweden compared with the USA today with the data from last midnight. 4220 deaths * 33 = 139,260. The USA has in the moment about 100,000 victims of Corona, what's a damned bad result. Much more bad is the result of Sweden. The numbers in the USA are even 40% better. In Iceland for example died 10 people because of Corona. Absolute a 10,000 times better result. Relatively Iceland compared with the USA means a 3 times (300%) better result in Iceland. Your idea to take absolute numbers, if you like to compare something, is still nonsense and will always be nonsense.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 1, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweden is doing fine.
> ...



Shut the fuck up.  

You prattle on about this shit like you know something.

It was evident from the start that Sweden pulled a Cuomo and killed a bunch of elderly.  Not many  others.

And now the U.S. has fucked itself big time while Sweden has almost no deaths.









						Sweden's No-Lockdown COVID Numbers are Even Better Than They Look
					

In case you hadn’t heard, Sweden is one of the very few western nations that didn’t respond to COVID-19 by imposing any lockdowns. Given the obvious hardship, misery, and death loc...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Shut the what?



> You prattle on about this shit like you know something.



For example I know sometrhing about the logic of time. Now the USA has 153,314 victims of covid-19 (+50%) and Sweden has about 5,743 victims (+35%).



> It was evident from the start that Sweden pulled a Cuomo



Sweden pulled what?



> and killed a bunch of elderly.  Not many  others.



???



> And now the U.S. has fucked itself big time while Sweden has almost no deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You seem to think to be depressive and not to fight against the Corona-2 virus is the deed of an hero and an idea of a genius is the so called "herd immunity". Herd immunity will come (if a herd immunity is possible at all in case of this new virus, what still no one is able to know certainly) when everything else will be successless in fighting the Corona-2 virus.

And you underestimate that the Swedes are much more disciplined than US-Americans. That's why their government thought it is enough to make suggests instead of rules and laws. How dangerous it was, what Sweden did do, you can see very best in it's neigbour countries Norway and Denmark. The numbers of Denmark are relativelly between Norway and Sweden and Norway has about 50% of the population size of Sweden but only about 5% of the number of victims.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 2, 2020)

zaangalewa said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



Spare me the Denmark/Norway comparisons.





Sweden killed a bunch of elderly (most in rest homes).

Beyond that, they are no different than anyone else.

They are now having days in a row with no mortality.  

Can't say that about the U.K.

Shut The Fuck Up....


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 2, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Denmark, Sweden and Norway were a long time of history the same country. Similar culture - similar societies - similar area -  different results.



> View attachment 370117
> 
> Sweden killed a bunch of elderly (most in rest homes).



What do you express with this sentence? Racism against old people?



> Beyond that, they are no different than anyone else.
> 
> They are now having days in a row with no mortality.



In whole Europe was the situation more relaxed during the last weeks - now the situation becomes more critical again, although the sun helps in fighting the virus.

Worldwide exists a peak in the numbers of infections.



> Can't say that about the U.K.



GB wasted too much time with the wrong idea herd immunity will solve all problems and started too late to fight. A similar situation exists in the USA.



> Shut The Fuck Up....



"Halt's Maul. Du redest Scheiß." - Got it. ...

And to say so helps you now in which concrete phase of your fight against the Corona-2 virus?


----------



## Ivan88 (Oct 27, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> *Sweden's Coronavirus Strategy Will Soon Be The Worlds*
> 
> 
> It may be....I was duped in the beginning.....Trump needs to speak to the nation from the oval office and explain his thinking and to allow us to go back to work......the cure is now worse than the virus....at the very least Trump needs to bring in other experts to join Fauci so he can get a full picture of what is going on.....


President Trump helped create all this Yankee panic trash and still brags about ramming Faucci's drugs upon many people. He was good on promises, but a real wimp on doing anything usefull. He was too busy pleasing Netanyahu.


----------



## Juicin (Oct 27, 2021)

Ivan88 said:


> President Trump helped create all this Yankee panic trash and still brags about ramming Faucci's drugs upon many people. He was good on promises, but a real wimp on doing anything usefull. He was too busy pleasing Netanyahu.



How is it this Ruskie sees better than most of you?


----------

